# Howdy From North Carolina



## Rebelsmom (Feb 17, 2008)

Howdy,I am the mother of 2 kids,4 horses,4 dogs,4 cats,6 birds,and 2 turtles :shock: WOW,looks worse on paper HONEST :wink: 
I run my Counties MSAR and currently I am in training with my QH Rebelicious *******-"Rebel"doing Cadaver Scent Training.It is AMAZING how horses can locate things just by smell alone.I trail ride all over NC,SC,and VA. Hope to see some of you along the trail someday.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

WELCOME!!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome. I used to live in North Carolina.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi there! Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting & enjoy it here.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

hi and welcome!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya  welcome to the forum


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------

